# Interview for Head of Greek Dept.



## larryjf (Aug 13, 2007)

What questions would you ask someone if you were going to interview them to head the Greek department of a seminary?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Aug 13, 2007)

You would have them go to the board and prove they had a well versed understanding of Greek sentence structure and vocabulary.

You would drill them on their parts of speech, make them translate some tough stuff and defend their translation.

See what they sought to do with the curriculum, gauge their credentials and style as a teacher and administrator.

Take 'em to lunch and learn who they are and why they want the job.

For seminary they would need to have Reformed hermeneutics before I touched them but I'm not in your shoes, they absolutely must exegete Christ from scripture.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 13, 2007)

larryjf said:


> What questions would you ask someone if you were going to interview them to head the Greek department of a seminary?



I would ask him to teach a class, perhaps two. Before anything else, he must be able to properly and helpfully teach students how to learn the language. If he can do that, he knows the language well enough.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure if this interview has happened or not:



> What questions would you ask someone if you were going to interview them to head the Greek department of a seminary?



I would ask them a couple questions. First and foremost do they believe in the inerrancy of scripture? If they do not, thank them very much for their time and go to the next school. 
I will never forget when I interviewed a few schools and that would be the first question I asked. Surprisingly enough I had prominent schools like Fuller Seminary who told me they do not believe in the inerrancy of scripture. Before we went any further I thanked them for their time and that was that. 

Your top priority in whatever school you go to is are they going to teach you how to exegete the text grammatically from a Biblical perspective of the inerrant and Holy word of God, or how to eisegete the text and interpret things looking from the outside in. Huge difference in how you learn and in turn teach/preach the Bible. 

I would also ask them how they would interpret John 5:4 and Luke 23:17 in the ESV, NIV, and the NLT. If they are worth anything as a Greek prof they would know these verses are taken out in the above mentioned translations. You can then ask them why these verses were taken out, and the answer should lead you in a conversation regarding the Byzantine text-type (or Majority text) and the Alexandrian text-type. 

Good luck with the interview hope this helps. 

-Mark


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 20, 2007)

At some stage I'd want to know what ministry in the local church he is involved in. Teaching is about head, heart, and hands. If not all three, then there are problems.


----------

